# Where to find para cord?



## cameron_highlander (20 Dec 2007)

Did a search, couldn't find anything (suprisingly) about my question?

Where can I buy/obtain a spool of para cord, if that is indeed possible? I need some to fix up my rucksack (white zip ties are still there from the summer, don't ask) and to be honest, whenever I find myself needing some it's never around.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Dec 2007)

Search on "550 cord"


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2007)

You want a SPOOL!!??

Good luck with that!!

If you only want some  ... head over to your local QM/RQ shop or to Base Clothing Stores. Clothing should have a spool there and will cut you off some to use for your ruck.

Getting a spool of paracord (550 cord) is just about as hard a feat to pull off as obtaining a roll of 4" gun tape.

Then again -- if you order a T.E.S.S. Bracelet  -- you could unravel it when it arrives and put about 10 rucks together!! (PS Tess free plug by me here!! Do I finally get that T.E.S.S. garter that you promised me in Guelph on 27 Dec 07?? It's been almost a year now dammit ...   )


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You want a SPOOL!!??
> 
> Good luck with that!!
> 
> ...



Don't you mean 27 Dec 06? or are you that far ahead of the rest of us?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2007)

As a Mod she has been issued the locations of various "Worm Holes" through which she can travel through the Space/Time Continuum.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Dec 2007)

Isn't a spool of that stuff something like 150m?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Dec 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As a Mod she has been issued the locations of various "Worm Holes" through which she can travel through the Space/Time Continuum.



I thought as much there George


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You want a SPOOL!!??
> 
> Good luck with that!!
> 
> ...



I found that constantly adreping it works, by the time you get it, you don't need it, and the QM doesn't always want it back  ;D


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I found that constantly adreping it works, by the time you get it, you don't need it, and the QM doesn't always want it back  ;D



Done that lately?? It's now Ops restricted.  8)


----------



## Roy Harding (20 Dec 2007)

Check with any reputable climbing shop.

I can get it for you here locally - name your colour (not sure they carry olive drab, however).


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Dec 2007)

A reputable supplier, and with dollar being strong, great prices.

http://www.supplycaptain.com

dileas

tess


----------



## chrisf (21 Dec 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Did a search, couldn't find anything (suprisingly) about my question?
> 
> Where can I buy/obtain a spool of para cord, if that is indeed possible? I need some to fix up my rucksack (white zip ties are still there from the summer, don't ask) and to be honest, whenever I find myself needing some it's never around.



Paracord or green utility cord? Green utility cord should be plenty for your rucksack, and it shouldn't be hard to get a roll for yourself... it's got a breaking strength of between 160 and 210 lbs (I know, because we managed to suspend my private from a tree no problem, however it didn't work so well for myself)


----------



## Danjanou (21 Dec 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Isn't a spool of that stuff something like 150m?



Yup very useful for marking trails on worm holes so one can find their way back home.


----------



## PhilB (21 Dec 2007)

Seals Action Gear in Calgary carries para cord in bundles of 50ft, 150ft, and spools of 600ft. Decent prices as well. Heres the link;

 https://www.sealsactiongear.com/catalog/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=746


----------



## Eric_911 (23 Dec 2007)

DIY Tactical has a nice looking spool of Paracord photographed on their site, but they dont indicate that they sell by the spool, but rather by the yard. (No idea how many yards are in a spool)

Foliage Green 550 Cord, Mil-C-5040
$0.21 (US)
Foliage Green 550 Cord. Made to Mil spec MIL-C-5040 (MIL-C-5040) Type III, Sold by the yard.

http://www.diytacticalstore.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=175


----------



## chrisf (23 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Getting a spool of paracord (550 cord) is just about as hard a feat to pull off as obtaining a roll of 4" gun tape.



Here's a question, I've been told gun tape is all LPO now... any truth to that? Which would seem to me to mean that getting 4" gun tape is as easy as buying it?


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Here's a question, I've been told gun tape is all LPO now... any truth to that? Which would seem to me to mean that getting 4" gun tape is as easy as buying it?



It's SSI "KM", so yes ... you order it under your SCA -- the SCAs fin coding pays for it (ie: your Unit). There's a reason that it's "KM" now, tends to keep those acquiring it -- more honest. You acquire this after your Unit pays for it -- that's XX dollars less that your Unit has to spend on something else. You don't "LPO" from civ street. It's STILL centrally managed (ie depot stocked), but Locally funded (ie your Unit pays for what it orders from it's budget). Purchasing it downtown is a no-no ... as per regulations governing acquisition cards -- it is a service offense to buy on the economy items which are available in the system.

Put it this way--

A thief is a thief is a thief.

Before, when Units didn't have to "pay" for it -- most Units ordered enough in a year to circumvent the globe 50 times (ie all the troops were taking it home with them vice actually using it for mil purposes).

So yes, it's as easy as "buying it" now -- but when YOUR Unit runs out of money ... they've got no one to blame but themselves if they hand it out like candies to the troops to take home to use on whatever. And, like I said -- they aren't actually buying it downtown -- it is ordered through the Sup System from the Depot -- the Unit's budget is just docked the actual costs of it.

Paying for "whatever" isn't the taxpayers responsibility.


----------



## Eric_911 (23 Dec 2007)

Hello ArmyVern,

Just curious:

What does "SSI" and "KM" mean? Never heard of it before. 

I know IM advisory normally determines if its LPO or Cent. Managed (or others)

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Eric_911 said:
			
		

> Hello ArmyVern,
> 
> Just curious:
> 
> ...



SSI = Special Supply Instruction

"KM" is simply an indicator code which determines what the supply process is for ordering an item. There are craploads of different SSIs (or item advisory codes if you will).

You can have:

Centrally Managed/Centrally Funded (Depot stocked & Nationally funded by Ottawa)
Centrally Managed/Locally Funded (Depot stocked but Unit pay)
Locally Managed/Locally Funded (Unit Managed & Unit Funded -- this would be an LPO downtown)

etc etc


----------



## chrisf (23 Dec 2007)

Eric_911 said:
			
		

> What does "SSI" and "KM" mean? Never heard of it before.



Oh thank gosh a supply tech asked, as I was racking my brain trying to figure out those terms... as I was afraid they were somthing I ought to have known...

(Question was asked because of the following scenario... supp tech sgt A claimed that gun-tape was extremely hard to obtain, and claimed it would require multiple memos from chain of command. Supp tech sgt B laughed loudly accused A of being incompetent and lazy (A common oppinion) and stated "duct tape is all local purchase now" and all he needed was a signed training stores request and "I could go down to walmart and buy whatever you needed" I was curious as to the reality)


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Oh thank gosh a supply tech asked, as I was racking my brain trying to figure out those terms... as I was afraid they were somthing I ought to have known...
> 
> (Question was asked because of the following scenario... supp tech sgt A claimed that gun-tape was extremely hard to obtain, and claimed it would require multiple memos from chain of command. Supp tech sgt B laughed loudly accused A of being incompetent and lazy (A common oppinion) and stated "duct tape is all local purchase now" and all he needed was a signed training stores request and "I could go down to walmart and buy whatever you needed" I was curious as to the reality)



Sup Tech A is correct. Gun Tape is currently Ops Restricted. It is Depot Stocked, but Unit paid for. If your Unit needs to get some -- it can be gotten through the system ... if you can write up the paperwork to the SM (Supply Manager NDHQ) to justify the requirement for an Ops Restricted item and they support your request.

Sup Tech B obviously does NOT realize that if an item is "stocked" in the system that it is "ILLEGAL" to purchase it downtown. The CF ALREADY has a contract with a supplier to bring it into the depot in the first place -- buying it downtown from somewhere would put the CF "in breach of contract". Sup Tech B had better learn right quick just what centrally managed means. I also highly recommend that Sup Tech B redo their Acquisiton Card Holders examination ... and examine very carefully the regulations that they would have signed upon receiving that acquisition card.

There are a great many acquisition card holders who figure they can buy whatever they want downtown with no reprecussions -- but the sad fact is -- if it's in the system ... it is illegal to buy using that acquisition card. Just ask the numpty in these parts who figured it would be OK to purchase via LPO some camel backs for a QM in this LFA. They all sign for those cards -- and the user-agreements, Sup Tech or Combat Storesman -- it doesn't matter -- the rules are the same.


----------



## Eric_911 (23 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> SSI = Special Supply Instruction
> 
> "KM" is simply an indicator code which determines what the supply process is for ordering an item. There are craploads of different SSIs (or item advisory codes if you will).



Its just that I've never seen an IM advisory code which was "Alpha-Alpha" (as in "KM") but rather as "Alpha-Numeric" (1R, 1B, 3B, or what I suspect in this case: 4L)

Where is the SSI found? CGCM or the 101? Or, perhaps a remnant of the old system? ;D 

(PS: sorry for the hijack)


----------



## chrisf (23 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sup Tech A is correct. Gun Tape is currently Ops Restricted. It is Depot Stocked, but Unit paid for. If your Unit needs to get some -- it can be gotten through the system ... if you can write up the paperwork to the SM (Supply Manager NDHQ) to justify the requirement for an Ops Restricted item and they support your request.
> 
> Sup Tech B obviously does NOT realize that if an item is "stocked" in the system that it is "ILLEGAL" to purchase it downtown. The CF ALREADY has a contract with a supplier to bring it into the depot in the first place -- buying it downtown from somewhere would put the CF "in breach of contract". Sup Tech B had better learn right quick just what centrally managed means. I also highly recommend that Sup Tech B redo their Acquisiton Card Holders examination ... and examine very carefully the regulations that they would have signed upon receiving that acquisition card.



So is there a distinction made between "gun-tape" and "duct-tape"? (For the sake of argument, let's call gun tape the traditional green tape, and duct-tape the silver stuff). If so, is "duct-tape" purchased locally?


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> So is there a distinction made between "gun-tape" and "duct-tape"? (For the sake of argument, let's call gun tape the traditional green tape, and duct-tape the silver stuff). If so, is "duct-tape" purchased locally?



There is a very big difference between duct tape and gun tape.

I have no clue what the current status is for "duct tape" .... but I suspect that it is "LL" (locally managed/locally finded) ... LPO


No mil specs involved with duct tape ... while gun tape that the CF utilizes does conform to mil specs; cripes it holds hercs together over the Balkans!!

Duct tape only works to hold Red Green's shit together.


----------



## chrisf (24 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> There is a very big difference between duct tape and gun tape.
> 
> I have no clue what the current status is for "duct tape" .... but I suspect that it is "LL" (locally managed/locally finded) ... LPO
> 
> No mil specs involved with duct tape ... while gun tape that the CF utilizes does conform to mil specs.



Then the whole mess makes sense now as a matter of semantics. As all we needed was duct-tape, and that's what Sgt B supplied us with. 

At the same time, Sgt A was right about the gun tape. Though he remains a well noted tit.

Thanks for the info. Always appreciated.


----------



## Eric_911 (24 Dec 2007)

4P - CENTRALLY MANAGED/LOCALLY PROC & FUNDED
4L - LOCALLY MANAGED/LOCALLY PROCURED
4N - CENTRALLY MANAGED NORMAL REQUISITION

4L... Come on... say it.... 



			
				Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> So is there a distinction made between "gun-tape" and "duct-tape"? (For the sake of argument, let's call gun tape the traditional green tape, and duct-tape the silver stuff). If so, is "duct-tape" purchased locally?



I'm not sure... The "centrally managed Local Procurement" or "centrally managed Normal Requisition" (ie: the duct-tape thats in the system) would probably be either metallic grey or OD Green.

FWIW, I've seen all colors in the rainbow of duct-tape LPO'd. (I'm not saying its right) I would imagine that if the requirement was put forward for a specific colour of Duct-Tape which was not stocked "in the system" (blue, red or yellow for arguements sake) and it is not 4N or 4P IM Advisory's (if it had an NSN/PSCN), it could be LPO'd without a problem.


----------



## armyvern (24 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Then the whole mess makes sense now as a matter of semantics. As all we needed was duct-tape, and that's what Sgt B supplied us with.
> 
> At the same time, Sgt A was right about the gun tape. Though he remains a well noted tit.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Always appreciated.



He was only a "tit" in this circumstance -- if you asked for duct tape.

If you asked for Gun tape (as your post says) ... Sgt B was the "tit."


----------



## chrisf (24 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> He was only a "tit" in this circumstance -- if you asked for duct tape.



No, Sgt A was right in this circumstance. It's under all other circumstances he's a tit 

The important part is Sgt B got us what we needed to do what we needed to do. Sgt A did not. And remains a tit. (Most people who've ever had to deal with him have a lengthy list of reasons they'd be happy to provide).

Either way, thanks again for the info. Always appreciate your expertise.


----------



## armyvern (24 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> No, Sgt A was right in this circumstance. It's under all other circumstances he's a tit
> 
> The important part is Sgt B got us what we needed to do what we needed to do. Sgt A did not. And remains a tit. (Most people who've ever had to deal with him have a lengthy list of reasons they'd be happy to provide).
> 
> Either way, thanks again for the info. Always appreciate your expertise.



People can always be classified as "tits" ... especially when they ask for something different than what they actually want or require!!  >


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> So is there a distinction made between "gun-tape" and "duct-tape"? (For the sake of argument, let's call gun tape the traditional green tape, and duct-tape the silver stuff).



That is an interesting point, and one that applies not only to gun tape/duct tape, but many other items that people want to buy off the shelf and have accepted for use.

So, the question is: "What are the Mil Specs for gun tape, and does commercial duct tape meet them?


----------



## armyvern (24 Dec 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> So, the question is: "What are the Mil Specs for gun tape, and does commercial duct tape meet them?



Commercial Duct tape doesn't meet CF stocked Gun Tape mil specs.

_Some_ commercial "_Gun Tape_" however does conform with our gun tape mil specs.

2 different beasts 'gun' & 'duct' tape all together. One is cheap ... one is not cheap by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Dec 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> That is an interesting point, and one that applies not only to gun tape/duct tape, but many other items that people want to buy off the shelf and have accepted for use.
> 
> So, the question is: "What are the Mil Specs for gun tape, and does commercial duct tape meet them?



As for the Mil Specs - I don't know.

There IS, however, a commercial tape which (from what I can see and tell) IS the equivalent - but it's not "Duct Tape" or that other crap out there called "Duck Tape".  For the life of me I don't recall what it's called - metal bashers where I used to work used it, and it was acquired through a commercial supply chain somewhere (IE - not readily available for retail sales).  Interestingly enough, it was the equivalent (to my admittedly unschooled perception) to the OLD gun tape that was in the system (that was infused with fabric and not as "rubbery" as the gun tape that was current in the system when I left four years ago).

Roy


Edited to add:  I see Vern got there first - she's fast, that girl.


----------



## armyvern (24 Dec 2007)

Gaffer's tape Roy?

Silver or other colours, poly-coated material waterproofed backing?


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Gaffer's tape Roy?
> 
> Silver or other colours, poly-coated material waterproofed backing?



Could be the same stuff, Vern.  I didn't work with it myself - I was in the Cabinet shop, the tin bashers were in a different part of the plant - I just got to know a couple of them fairly well.

The point being, that I'm pretty sure the stuff is available on civvy street - probably not in any "normal" retail store, though.  As you pointed out, it's prohibitively expensive, and probably only a tradesman who needed it for his job would be willing to pay for it.


Roy


----------



## armyvern (24 Dec 2007)

Seen.


----------



## Franko (24 Dec 2007)

Gorilla tape probably. Try sticking gun tape to concrete and see what happens.

http://www.process-controls.com/raebrooke/adhesives_tape.html

For some odd reason the company link is down.

Regards


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Dec 2007)

I don't know, you could well be right - as I said earlier, I was only passingly aware of its existence.

"Gorilla Tape" sounds like a "consumer oriented" name - much like "Gorilla Glue" - polyurethane glue has been around for quite a while - just not marketed to the "home handy man" until "Gorilla Glue" came along.  (And glue and adhesives are something I DO know something about  )


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Dec 2007)

Gun, Duct, or Gaffer's tape.

It is an industry related names for the same product.

Gun = Military (duh)
Duct = Industry
Gaffer = Entertainment.

Yes there are various grades and strengths, however only the performance over a wide range of temperatures, both indoors and outdoors will work for all three of the above. It has to have the highest tensile strength (Pulling strength) of but still tears by hand with ease. It must be water, and oil proof and have a high grip strength that will allow it stay on the items that are being bonded, yet be able to be removed without much effort or use of another product (such as chemicals).

Pro Gaff or Shure tapes Permacel brand are some of the top products out there right now.

The cheap stuff from home harsware, was actually the orignal product, but with new innovations, has been less used in the top industries I mention.

hmmm I wonder if I say the gack for a living.....


dileas

tess


----------



## chrisf (24 Dec 2007)

Gaffers tape is lovely stuff... the good stuff holds firm, doesn't leave residue, AND comes in a matte finish... and it too was damned near impossible to get your hands on (I used to work in the television industry... and again, we generally got duct-tape... which sufficed for most needs... taping cables to the floor, etc... but for lighting and set work, nothing was quite as good as proper gaffers tape).


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Dec 2007)

Quite right - now that 48th and Just a Sig Op have jogged my memory - I recall using "Gaffers Tape" when I was backstage as a volunteer during a local music/dance festival.  I mentioned at the time that it reminded me of Gun tape - although you're right, Sig Op - a matte finish which didn't reflect the lights.  The theatre manager and I good naturedly agreed to call it whatever worked for us - so I called it Gun Tape.

All that said - didn't seem to be the same quality of stuff I recall the tin bashers using in my old work-place - but I could well be wrong, or, as 48th mentioned, there are different grades out there.


Roy


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Gaffers tape is lovely stuff... the good stuff holds firm, doesn't leave residue, AND comes in a matte finish... and it too was damned near impossible to get your hands on (I used to work in the television industry... and again, we generally got duct-tape... which sufficed for most needs... taping cables to the floor, etc... but for lighting and set work, nothing was quite as good as proper gaffers tape).



That's Cloth tape, or "Camera" tape, and is 3 times more expensive than Gaffers/Duct/Gun tape.

How much do you need, and what colour?  They come in cases of 24, and I can ship anywhere.



dileas

tess


----------



## chrisf (24 Dec 2007)

the 48th ghost of christmas past said:
			
		

> That's Cloth tape, or "Camera" tape, and is 3 times more expensive than Gaffers/Duct/Gun tape.
> 
> How much do you need, and what colour?  They come in cases of 24, and I can ship anywhere.



Don't need any now. Been out of the television business for a while, all about the gun tape now


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Don't need any now. Been out of the television business for a while, all about the gun tape now



Nemo Problema, however I do have olive drab.


As for the other stuff $5.00 per roll, Olive Drab. . . . army.ca special.

dileas

tess


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (24 Dec 2007)

I've heard that one thing that Duct tape is no good for is heating ducts. The high temperatures turn the adhesive to a gooey mess.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Dec 2007)

Nope, Mike Holmes would crucify you upside down with your head in a bucket of your own poop.  The shiny heat tape is the stuff.  I believe it was originally called "duck" tape, because water rolled off it.  "Duct"  was a linguistic screwup that just, err, stuck.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Dec 2007)

No, it was duct tape (although there is "Duck TapeTM" brand duct tape as well.  As AJFitzpatrick said, though, the aluminized metal duct tape is what the pros actually use on HVAC ducting.

G2G


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Dec 2007)

Yes.

Etymology

The origin of the term "duct tape" is the subject of some disagreement.

One view[12][13] is that it was called "duck tape" by WWII soldiers because it was made from cotton duck, which their tents, tarpaulins, ponchos and other equipment were made from. The word "duck" was commonly used for camping equipment fabrics until synthetics replaced cotton. Some suggest that the waterproof quality of the tape contributed to the name, by analogy to the water-shedding quality of a duck's plumage. Under this view, soldiers returning home from the war found uses for duck tape around the house, where tents were forgotten and ductwork needed sealing, not ammunition cases. Other proponents of this view point to older references to non-adhesive cotton duck tape used in Venetian blinds, suggesting that the name was carried over to the adhesive version. The OED says that perhaps "duct tape" was originally "duck tape." This view is summarized most notably in a New York Times article by etymologist William Safire in March of 2003. Safire cites use of the term "cotton duck tape" in a 1945 ad for surplus government property.

The other view is that "duct tape" is the original term, since there are many documented uses of that term which pre-date all documented uses of the term "duck tape" for the adhesive-backed product (other than Safire's 1945 ad), and that there is no written evidence supporting the WWII story.[14] Some proponents of this view accept the idea that there was an earlier non-adhesive "duck tape", but claim that people have just confused the similar pronunciation of two similar but unrelated products through the process of elision, and that the rest of the "duck" etymology is folklore or fabrication. This view was summarized most notably in a Boston Globe article by etymologist Jan Freeman, also in March of 2003.


From wikipedia... I know , but it's late, and I've got  a West Edmonton Mall Boxing Day Headache (tm)


----------



## elecgitarguy (30 Dec 2007)

EBAY!! very cheap and multiple options


----------



## Yeoman (7 Jan 2008)

any body have any red 550 cord lyin round? I only need a foot tops?
just curious before I go out and invest.


----------



## slowmode (23 Jan 2008)

I know people who just go on ebay, search 550 cord and buy around 300feet of it at a time for around 30 dollars. I've used the ones they've gotten and it works great.


----------



## punkd (23 Jan 2008)

If you want actual "parachute" cord.. or suspension line as its actually called. Look for spectra/microline, dacron, vectran, or even nylon. You can get it up to 1575lb  tensile strength.

http://paragear.com/templates/parachutes.asp?group=32&level=2&parent=193


----------



## cdn031 (10 Feb 2008)

Gaffers tape can be found at Lee Valley 
www.leevalley.ca   search on "gaffer"
Great stuff


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (14 Feb 2008)

I think I have the last 2 rolls of 550 cord the military had, I took them from Germany when we closed out the bases in 93, still have a roll or so kicking around in the basement somewhere. 

Gun tape is great for body work, used half a roll and some bondo to hold together my old Beemer I brought back from germany, also great for sealing air leaks in your house windows are among just a few of the many other uses for it.


----------



## Old Ranger (14 Feb 2008)

Re: Where to find para cord?

In a Parachute of course ;D

Couldn't resist


----------

